# Recommend a LONG-LASTING foam roller? MP one to soft



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I bought the myprotein foam roller a few months ago and I feel it's already to soft to make much difference.

Can anyone recommend a decent one? Or are they all the same and I'll just need to get another?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Argos. Been using mine for ages and still nice and firm.

It was the £9.99 one.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Triggerpoint Grid rollers mate,that's what I use.Cheap ones will just keep needing replaced.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Triggerpoint Grid rollers mate,that's what I use.Cheap ones will just keep needing replaced.


This. Or a rumble roller if you are hard core.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> This. Or a rumble roller if you are hard core.


Rumble roller looks like hell! haha, might have to get one


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Rumble roller looks like hell! haha, might have to get one


I've got it and it kills but feel better afterwards.


----------

